# Breakfast B4 riding



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

HI,

Yesterday evening I took a 15 mile ride on my local bike trail. I was very exited since it has been a week since my last ride. My ride went great, so I decided to add another 15 miles the next day. It had to be in AM since the local weather future cast showed rain at noon.

So,today I woke up around 6 am, had no breakfast (and I always have breakfast be for I ride) but I had a meal bar of 10g protein and 5g fiber.

I always take with me 2x32oz. bottles of water and gaterade mix. After first few miles I lowered my seat about 1/2 an inch because I'm still trying to set it to the right position. After another few miles I started getting tired, it was weird since I ride this trail a lot and never got tired at this point of my ride. Humidity was at 78% so I made sure I drink my mix.

Well, after six miles of riding I had to turn around  I was really tired. I had 8 hours of sleep the night before, I was hydrated so it has to be BREAKFAST !!!!!! or NOT ?!

What do you think ????


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm old(er) and still trying to get back into shape, so it takes me a couple days to recover from a longer ride. 

Could very well be not enough breakfast. You hadn't REALLY fueled up in 8+ hours. Kinda hard to say when it only happened once...nothing to compare to.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

I usually do a cup of coffee and a pbj for breakfast before a ride. If I know it's going to be a long ride, I might double up on the pbj or take an extra snack with me.

--
Stephen


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thomas bread co right now has out Apple Pie flavored Bagels and English Muffins. The last few rides I have been on I had one of those with some butter and cinnamon, felt great the whole ride. Normally though I try to have something a bit higher on the carb side before a long ride and I normally feel fine.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I frequently will blender a banana, Greek yogurt, and whatever fruit I have available with some almond coconut milk. For a little longer ride I double up on the yogurt.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I have to keep it light, a banana, yogurt, and maybe something small in the way of grains. I can't eat something hearty or greasy (like an egg/cheese/bagel thing) or I'm hurting.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bowl of Oatmeal, Bannana, Eggs and Bacon and a cup of coffee, will get me through a good 17 mile day, midway through ride Ill eat some Honey stingers. I wear a camel pak with water and my bottle has some powerade if I need a change of pace.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Oatmeal, (or a whole grain cold cereal), milk, OJ, and fruit works for me.


----------



## enduromtbtrainer (Mar 1, 2014)

You need protein, carbs and fat. Organic if possible.
Try two eggs, and some carbs, like:
- granola, milk
- oat meal w/honey and nuts
- toast with butter and jelly or honey or nut butter instead of butter
- left overs

Do this 1.5-2 hrs before you ride if possible. Then 30 mins before your ride, do a 20gram carb snack or energy drink. Then after 45 mins of riding, do a gel, drink or energy bar. After that, every 15-30 mins you need about 20-30 grams of a carb product (either real food or bars- I suggest mixing them so your stomach won't get jacked).


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

My strategy is to not eat anything that is going to taste bad coming back up as either burps or worse. One day, I ate Nashville style hot chicken for lunch and then did a ride after work. Cayenne pepper makes for some ugly burps.

--
Stephen


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

2nd that, don't go to an Indian buffet before riding....


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

its like doing legs one day and back the next. you did legs two days in a row. maybe not a big deal if you do it alot but i think you needed more recovery time and better fuel.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

All my AM rises are on empty stomach.
I rarely eat before 11am anyway, but I do intermittent fasting daily (do not eat before 10am/11am and after 6pm + have been paleo for almost 3 years)
I feel good the whole 4hr ride 6-11 without food.
For emergency or longer rides I pack some fruit, hard boiled eggs, nuts...)
I always make sure I am well hydrated prior my ride. Start drinking well a day before a long ride.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

mapex101 said:


> 2nd that, don't go to an Indian buffet before riding....


I guess you also don't want to get the squirts and soak through your chamois...

--
Stephen


----------



## Bulwyf (Sep 9, 2013)

I typically do 9 mile "sprints" at 6am before work each morning. I then have breakfast after showering/getting ready for work, usually an egg & whole wheat English muffin.

I've recently switched from doing about 20 mile rides w/ hills etc to doing a 9 mile stretch and going harder the whole ride.

Anyways, it's been pretty crappy weather in New England the last few days so I've been neglecting my riding. So Sunday I went for the 20 mile ride that I hadn't done in a while. Monday morning I did my usual 9 mile sprint and was tired. More so because my body was recovering from the previous day's ride that I wasn't used to.

Just adding my 2 cents that it might just be your body recovering from your previous days ride, and not the lack of breakfast. I ride every morning before eating and do just fine  

...of course I may have more stored fat to burn off than you so it could be an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## whitte12 (Oct 7, 2014)

I use to have a juices before ridding and have breakfast after 30 min rest after ridding.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Old fashioned Oatmeal. Add some walnuts, raisins, sliced almonds, dates, sunflower seeds, dried cranberries, honey, and some raw sugar. You get your quick carbs, complex carbs, and some fats. And some powerful coffee.:thumbsup:


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I've tried oatmeal, but it just doesn't do it for me. A couple of eggs with toast and peanut butter a couple of hours before I ride works best. I'll eat a protein bar on my way to the trail. Hydration is important, so be careful about the drinking the night before.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode from 9.30am until 11.30am today... had Weetbix + Greek style yogurt + milk @ 7.15am... energy was fine (although I prefer riding in the afternoon/earl evening)... can't take the machine out for a spin w/o fuel in the tank!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Body needs fuel to perform!
If I don't eat breakfast within an hour of waking up, I'm grumpy.... Def would not ride without eating decent...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like a piece of fruit with steel-cut oatmeal, or toast with almond butter (I'm vegetarian/vegan)I keep it consistent and simple (it's what works for me

I don't change my breakfast much whether I'm riding after breakfast or doing a morning Crossfit workout or just going to work.

Just as an aside not all "healthy" labelled food is healthy...I've gotten better at reading labels and doing my research before buying
Attached is a good article about a new "healthy" product. It turns out that it's are just as unhealthy as the original version....









Feeling Its Oats, Cheerios to Add ?Ancient Grains? - Corporate Intelligence - WSJ


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I like to do short rides (MTB:20 miles or less, Road 40 miles or less) on an empty stomach in the AM. Especially if intensity is involved and I don't have 2 hours or so to let food digest. I use a sports drink sometimes. I eat a light breakfast afterwards. Normally 2 eggs and a small glass of orange juice.

Breakfast before an all day ride is completely different. Normally about 4 eggs, and a big ass bowl of oatmeal with butter, walnuts, and brown sugar. Also I normally have big glass of orange juice and a cup of green tea. If I eat like this I rarely eat anything for about the first 2.5 to 3 hours of my ride.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe more important is what you eat for dinner the night before a big ride.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

If I ride two days in a row (ride hard not just a pleasure cruise) I am bagged the second day. I have tried eating carbs before the second ride and protein another time. Didn't matter what I ate, I was slow and tired. So now I have given up two days in a row (for months now) and ride my butt off every second to third day. I eat fruit before I leave and eggs on my return. HUGE difference in both my progress and my quality of ride. I suggest you try this and I am willing to bet your recovery is the issue and not what you ate pre ride. Now I am 44 so my recovery may take a bit more than yours based on age (not sure how old you are) but have a days rest and see.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ride 1 evening, ride 2 morning... Recovery time is issue here, not food. If I'm doing hard out events back to back to back, I sleep in my skins. They help with recovery ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Possibly tiredness from riding the day before, not enough hydration the day before, or not enough protein boost (like a powder) post ride the day before.

As far as Oatmeal, I really dont like it not and it takes too much time in the morning to cook steel cut or whole grain.
The workaround is grind whole oatmeal in a strong blender (Vitamix will make it flower in seconds), add milk and fruit, and drink.


----------



## eBIOpower (Dec 26, 2014)

For me its very important how i end up in my previous day ride. Ive found that im recovered and ready to ride if i follow some muscle recovery routine. Works regardless from what ive had for breakfast as your body (blood, muscles, liver) store huge amounts of carbs. After your main ride do some cool down ride for at least 5mins with low hear rate (<60% from max) to burn off lactic acid in your muscles, then stretching muscles for some at least 5 more min is a must. Last summer i rode alone my mtb with 29x2.2 tires all the way down to the border of Alabama and back to Smyrna, GA on Silver comet trail (120mls). I was going only by heart rate "speed" that i kept below 60% during all my ride, so it took me solid 10hr:17m with all the stops for refilling water on the way, that day temperature was 95-105 degrees and i didnt ate anything out of ordinary. Next day my legs did not hurt at all, as i didnt let any of lactic acid to build up. Day later i was back on the trail, and only my butt knew i rode somewhere far 2 days ago. 
Answering your question - usually i eat trader joes oat meal, (instant ones dont work).


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Having a cast-iron stomach is awesome.

My favorite pre-ride breakfast is a Chorizo and potato burrito on the way to the trailhead, and washed down with beer. Preferably stout.


Morning rides are a pretty rare occurance for me, and they're usually epic all-day rides. Starting off with a good stockpile of carbs and fat has never let me down.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

ARandomBiker said:


> My favorite pre-ride breakfast is a Chorizo and potato burrito on the way to the trailhead, and washed down with beer. Preferably stout.


An oatmeal stout makes it feel more like it was a breakfast.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Night before- Boiled potatoes with maple syrup, some spinach leaf.
Breakfast- Smoothie- 2 bananas, 12 dates, water/juice, sugar. Blend and slam. Allow at least 1 1/2 hours before ride.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

RiceBrnr said:


> Night before- Boiled potatoes with maple syrup, some spinach leaf.
> Breakfast- Smoothie- 2 bananas, 12 dates, water/juice, sugar. Blend and slam. Allow at least 1 1/2 hours before ride.


Sugar overload


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Sugar police ^^


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^ Sugar police ^^


That's right! Drop your lollipops!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

RiceBrnr said:


> Night before- Boiled potatoes with maple syrup, some spinach leaf.


I'm not entirely sure why, but that makes my stomach wrinkle up just imagining it.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Natural sugar is not the devil, on a low fat diet.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

RiceBrnr said:


> Natural sugar is not the devil, on a low fat diet.


Low fat diet and excessive sugar consumption is the devil. One should keep the fructose intake under 25-30g a day.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

jazzanova said:


> Low fat diet and excessive sugar consumption is the devil. One should keep the fructose intake under 25-30g a day.


Respect your opinion but no thanks.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> Low fat diet and excessive sugar consumption is the devil. One should keep the fructose intake under 25-30g a day.


Good for your teeth too


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

Who needs teeth anyways? Just excess weight really.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Toss the dentures and hit the trails


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

ilikecereal said:


> Who needs teeth anyways?


apparently it will happen by itself if you go for long rides 

How Can Endurance Exercise Affect Your Oral Health


----------



## hptmatt (Sep 19, 2005)

I like tomato/onion/mushroom egg white omelet, a pretty big one, and a couple veggie sausage patties. The protein seems to "last longer" than oats/cereal/etc. I do, of course, take some calories with me if I plan on going out for several hours. Honey Stinger Chews, Bonk Breakers, etc. Beef jerky/string cheese when I get done, or an Infinit Repair shake with Skim Milk.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

For me personally, I seem to need more protein before a hard ride, but I have to plan ahead for time to adequately digest. on recovery drinks, heavier protein, but in the past year I have shifted from milk product to almond/coconut milk. YummY!


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

CrozCountry said:


> Good for your teeth too


To off set all the sugar I drink sugar water and juice with added sugar😉 while riding.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I usually have 3 microwave pancakes and a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Depends on ride intensity but back to back I'll be feeling it the second day. I've tried a lot of different things and here's what works best for me. Steel cut oats (make the night before) with a banana or some other fruit, rice milk, a tablespoon of natural peanut butter and a little squirt of honey. I normally follow with one farm egg and occasionally a cup of coffee. I avoid anything greasy or heavily flavored, bacon, sausage, ect., those will come back to haunt you later. If I'm feeling it sometimes I'll put the egg over some sauteed Kale, sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds and a dash of siracha.


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

Smoothie. 

1 banana
1 apple
6 strawberries 
Handful of blackberries
1 raw egg
1 scoop Green Vibrance (substitute raw kale to taste)
1 cup orange juice
1 cup water
Pinch of brown sugar
Blend

Optional 1 sweet pepper


----------



## VladConnery (Dec 2, 2014)

I started eating a combination of the below about 2 months ago. The cool thing is I can make it in a Mason Jar and it will keep in the fridge for several days. I do not eat the whole thing I get 3-4 servings. I use a whole container of yogurt 5.3 oz a whole banana and I use sweet almond milk. I also use steel cut oats for this and because I increased the yogurt I add more oats. The oats do not get mushy. I will add peanut butter to it sometimes, trail mix fruit ect.. I heat mine in the microwave for 30 seconds but it's great cold. I also eat a 1/2 grapefruit every morning. 1 Cup of coffee and then I start drinking water usually about 25oz. A good sign that you are hydrated is the color of your pee. Yellow = dehydrated clear = hydrated

Banana Bread Overnight Oats
Ingredients

1 medium Banana
1/3 cup Oats (certified gluten-free if necessary)
1/4 cup Low-fat Plain Yogurt
1/2 cup Unsweetened Almond Milk
1 tablespoon Chia Seeds
1/2 teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1 tablespoon Pecans
Optional: Maple syrup or honey for sweetness
Directions

Mash half of the banana in a jar, container, or bowl. Next, add the oats, yogurt, milk, chia seeds, cinnamon and stir to combine. Refrigerate overnight. The next morning, top with pecans and the remaining 1/2 banana and enjoy.

Nutrition Information

Serves: 1 | Serving Size: 1 bowl

Per serving: Calories: 369; Total Fat: 13g; Saturated Fat: 1g; Monounsaturated Fat: 4g; Cholesterol: 4mg; Sodium: 124mg; Total Carbohydrate: 57g; Dietary Fiber: 13g; Sugars: 19g; Protein: 12g

Nutrition Bonus: Potassium: 676mg; Vitamin A: 6%; Vitamin C: 18%; Calcium: 44%; Iron: 17%


----------

